# p226 grip question



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

i recently held a p226 sct and elite dark. they both fit pretty good but i've been thinking about getting an elite with wood grips. both gun stores in my area don't have this model in stock. so i was wondering if the wood grips make the grip any chunkier than what the sct and elite dark grips are. in the pics on sig's website they do look a little thicker, but obviously its hard to tell. as it is, these two gun grips are about as big as i could be comfortable with. i know they make an E2, but not in a style i like.


----------



## hercster (Oct 1, 2009)

*SIG Grips*



mr.goodkat said:


> i recently held a p226 sct and elite dark. they both fit pretty good but i've been thinking about getting an elite with wood grips. both gun stores in my area don't have this model in stock. so i was wondering if the wood grips make the grip any chunkier than what the sct and elite dark grips are. in the pics on sig's website they do look a little thicker, but obviously its hard to tell. as it is, these two gun grips are about as big as i could be comfortable with. i know they make an E2, but not in a style i like.


I have a SIG Equinox which came with their wood grips. They are attractive but significantly thicker than the standard plastic grips. I also bought SIG aluminum grips that are much thinner than the wood ones and a little thinner than the plastic. I also have an X-Five with two different models of NILL grips. One of the sets of NILLs is my favourite. At this point I am switching back and forth between the wood and aluminum grips on the P-226. I'm not yet committed to either. One thing I can say about the wood models in that they really fill your hand. An advantage to this is that the recoil is spread over a larger surface and that makes hotter loads more comfortable.

Unfortunately, it costs a fair bit of money to find what fits you best. I'm happy to have all the choices as I find grips tend to work better for some types of shooting and not others. That's why I have three sets for my .357 S&W revolver. One set is better for Bullseye while my Miceluk set is definitely better for highspeed shooting. However because they are thin and rounded, you feel that .357 kick a lot more than either of my other sets.

Decisions, decisions


----------



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

that's what i was was afraid of. i love the look of the woods grips but at that point i don't think it would be comfortable for me to shoot. so i will most likely get the elite dark.


----------

